# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do you magnify a thumbnail sized chart to a predetermined size

## markvdhouten

Hi Guys,

Not great on charts so would appreciate some help.

I am trying to magnify a chart (one of a few) on a dashboard, from a thumbnail size to a readable size with + (enlarge) and - (reduce) buttons.

I would imagine this is VBA, but I have no idea. Attached a spreadsheet with chart.

Thanks.

----------


## Squeaky

Hi markvdhouten,
I achieved similar results by using the thumbnail chart as a hyperlink to open a tab with the full sized chart on it, and upon returning to the tab with the thumbnails, via a hyperlink, it would close the full sized chart.

----------


## markvdhouten

Thanks Squeaky.

----------

